# Sub-Navigation beim RollOver erscheinen lassen?



## corona (5. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
ich habe eine Navigation mit 5 Navigations-Hauptpunkten. Bei einigen dieser Punkte gibt es noch einige Sub-Navigationspunkte. Diese Sub-Navigationspunkte sollte man aber nicht gleich sehen. Nur wenn die Maus drüber fährt.

Mit Dreamweaver hab ich das bis jetzt sohin gekriegt, dass wenn man auf einen Hauptnavigationspunkt, z.B. Städte, klickt beim RollOver die Subnavigationspunkte, z.B. Frankfurt, Köln, etc., erscheinen. Allerdings wenn ich dann über einen anderen Hauptnavigationspunkt, z.B. Länder, fahre sind die vom vorigen Hauptnavigationspunkt, Städte immer noch sichtbar.

Ich habs auch so weit gekriegt, dass beim drüber fahren von Städte die einzelnen Städte erscheinen und bei MouseOut von Städte die Städte auch verschwinden. Nur hilft mir das auch nicht weiter, da ich ja auf die Städte klicken muss.

Ich weiß es klingt total durcheinander wie ich es grad beschrieben habe. Hat das jemand verstanden? 

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe, da ich kurz vorm verzweifeln bin...   

Danke schonmal.
corona


----------



## Shooter2k (16. November 2004)

Hallo , 
ich habe es so gemacht:
Die Kategorien und Klassen und Subklassen in die einer Mysql datenbank geschrieben.
es gibt bei mir artFamily, class, subclass
zB
 # Komponenten
   - Drucker
     + Matrixdrucker

das verbindest du nur noch mit dem rollover befehl onMouseOver= ... + die mysql abfrage und fertig ist dein menü


----------

